# Cheap and Easy Advertising!!!! I Did It !



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

Here's a cheap and easy way to advertise. What I did last year was, go to one of them tinting and decal automotive shops, got my cell number done up in like 12" numbers and put it on my back window. Made it a little tricky backing up, but thats what mirrors are for. That way when people see you go down the street, they can call your cell and get you right there. The more you drive around and park at malls and businesses, the more people see it. Just be sure to keep your plow on as much as possible if you're around town, so people know what the number is for. And in the summer, you can just peel the numbers off with a razor and a heat gun. Get some new ones next year.

Merry Xmas!


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

I have a Stika machine for when I rebuild amusement rides. I make up all my own decal kits and it saves a bunch. I can make a set of decal for a tilt a whirl for around 120 in material plus about 7 hours labor. If I got them from the manufacture they would cost around 4,500. The machine costs around 500 bucks. If you have a lot of trucks its worth it to buy the machine. If you guys need stuff done email me with what you want along with the size font and over all length and I can give you a quote. Here is the web page there are examples of the graphics just click on the arrows to scroll through the pictures. This was a complete rebuild I did last winter of a 1964 Tilt A WhirlSample of work

Patrick
[email protected]


----------



## Mower For Less (Nov 2, 2004)

Where would you go about buying that machine, and how large of a graphic can it handle?


----------



## C.L.M. Inc. (Dec 22, 2004)

hi scuba which location is the machine in i might be interested in taking you up on your offer to letter my truck. if you have a number i can get a hold of you e-mail it to me if you could thanks Jeff


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

In a solid letter you can do 9.75" lenth wise you can make your wording 39" long. How ever if you looked at the site the lettering on the side of the trailer was done in 2 parts. So the Tilt logo is 18" x 39" and the lettering is 18" x 48" The machine I have is the 12" Machine you can find it at http://www.stikastore.com . The software it comes with is very easy to use and you can import vetor based graphics into the software. So if you have clip art you want you just import it.

If anyone has a question about the machine just give me a call. It realy is a great thing to have. You can make up banners signs all sorts of stuff that you could use to advertise.

Jeff and anyone else here is my number. 847-875-9662 call if you have any questions about the machine I don't mind at all. My machine is at that shop you see in the pictures which is in union grove wisc. you realy can't put it on outside because of the cold but if you have a heated garage I can bring the machine and my laptop and do it on site. The other option is you can tell me what you want I send you a proof in an email and then drop it in the mail to you and you can put it on yourself. It's not hard to do and I could walk you threw it over the phone. Let me know


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

Nice work, and thanks for the info on the machine. I would like to letter my truck, can you do logo designs?


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks Smitty, Yes I can do logo work but if it is very indepth or has a lot of detail and color than your best bet is the print on type. I don't have this machine but I do have a guy who does it very cheap and the graphics are awsome. On that same web page on the home page you will see a funnel cake trailer those are his graphics done on his 48" print on machine. Are you looking to have a logo made or do you have one? My email is [email protected] let me know what you are looking for.

Thanks
Patrick


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

Here you go guys this gives you an Idea what you can do with the Stika SX12 machine


----------



## Plowbie (Oct 4, 2004)

Thats pretty cool Patrick. Thanks for posting the info.
Do you think this is a product with enough demand that anyone can pick up the equipment and teach themselves and make some money with it?
I'm always looking for something else to offer customers.

I don't plow for money (yet) but I do sell and install satellite tv here in CT besides my regular job.
I find most customers are happy to go with someone they know and trust that knows the product rather than going to a Radio Shack or something for it. I can see doing lettering being the type of thing LOTS of people need done but dont necessarily want to go to an expensive shop with lots of overhead.

I would think these same letters can be used on store windows?


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

You can use it for anything as long as it's a smooth surface. I bought it for a job I did and it paid for it's self the first time I used it and my customer was very happy that he saved almost 4,000. That was a big job but even at 100 bucks a truck it would only take you about 6 to pay for the machine and material and then you just have the cost of your time.

It is very easy to use and very easy to apply. It's a great machine for the money. If you get one I don't think you would be disappointed and I am sure you could make money with it. I have a unique niche not to many people specialize in working on amusement rides. The few competitors that I do have don't have the machine so it gives me a little edge when quoting a rebuild project and I have even sold them some kits. The only down side to the machine is it is slow but I cut the stuff at night while I watch TV so it's not a big deal.


----------

